# Would you Shoot wit a FOB Shooter?



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

I understand that FOBs are not legal in ASA and IBO sanctioned events....However, at a local non-sanctioned event would you mind shooting in a group with an archer shooting FOBs?
I would like to hear how everyone feels about this. Please.... I do not want this to turn into a bash thread ...just looking for some honest opinions.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

FObs are great to shoot.............At


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Really wouldn't make a difference to me. I mean if they don't mind sacrificing the FOBS. To me shooting FOBS in 3D makes about as much sense as a woodpecker on a steel telephone pole, but to each his own. If the shooter stays away from the 12 he'd be okay but if he puts his shot in the 12, especially if he shot first in our group, he'd better hope he had a bucket full on FOBS on him.


----------



## phermann36 (Dec 10, 2009)

I wouldn't mind it. To each their own.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Why wouldn't I ? Does it make him less of a person ? I could care less what someone else shoots as long as it's not against the rules.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

fobs are great, but they also are quite a good aiming point for fellow shooters as docmort said, i cant tell u how many of mine he broke before i switched back to vanes...they fly awesome but if u shoot in any kind of group u will eat thru them


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't be any worse than shooting against a group full of X Jammers and pin-nock bushings.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

CutTheLoop said:


> Can't be any worse than shooting against a group full of X Jammers and pin-nock bushings.


X2 I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Doesn't matter here either


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I tried em and they were = too but not superior to my blazers so I dont see any issue kinda like askin would you shoot against a guy with a Hoyt I dont see the big difference to each their own lets just shoot together cya on the stake


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Doesn't matter to me...if that person doesnt mind having to carry around at least 2dozen a shoot....They will get trashed sooner or later.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

It don't matter to me what they shoot. I really like aiming at the FOB's.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

The problem is they can rip off fletchings.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

$dabucks said:


> The problem is they can rip off fletchings.


That is my concern.... I like everyone's honesty. I shoot them for hunting and was gonna consider them for 3D, but I have heard there are concerns over damaging others vanes as well as blocking scoring rings and possibly kicking other shooters arrows out. I like my FOBs but do not want to create a problem on the range. Thanks for all the responses...keep them coming.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Glad to hear most folks think FOBs are OK for use in 3D!



CutTheLoop said:


> Can't be any worse than shooting against a group full of X Jammers and pin-nock bushings.


+3!

Talking with ASA.....they should be legal for 2011. The issue was not the current design (ASA tested and found no issues), but rather if they allow the use I could change the design into some kind of a blocker device. I assured ASA the design would not change to anything that would be a blocker. With any luck all should be a go next year. I am just a little fish in big pond trying to make a 100% made in USA widget (not an easy thing to do these days) :darkbeer:


----------



## foos (Oct 20, 2009)

Pantera07 said:


> That is my concern.... I like everyone's honesty. I shoot them for hunting and was gonna consider them for 3D, but I have heard there are concerns over damaging others vanes as well as blocking scoring rings and possibly kicking other shooters arrows out. I like my FOBs but do not want to create a problem on the range. Thanks for all the responses...keep them coming.


The guy I shoot with the most uses fobs on his hunting arrows. So it's only two or three shoots a year that he's shooting them. Fob's are resilient pieces of work,most of the time you don't damage them that bad. The bad part of fobs they eat other peoples vanes and nocks for lunch.I'm a short drawl archer and his arrows 2 or 3 inches longer then mine,so I shoot the target first at all times.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Here is a pic of some arrows in a target. There was one FOB shooter in the group. We did not encounter any problems this day with them ripping fletches or anything. 

In the picture, the arrow with the tiger stripe orange wrap is mine, and the FOB shooter shot after me. His FOB ended up wrapped around my Blazers. It did not hurt them in any way. I thought this was a pretty cool pic, so I included it in this thread to show what might happen when a FOB shooter was in your group.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Last year I shoot with a fellow at a state 900.. Needless to say thay looked like ping pong balls bouncing off the target from getting smashed all day..


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Doesn't matter to me...if that person doesnt mind having to carry around at least 2dozen a shoot....They will get trashed sooner or later.


That's why they come in a plastic tube

3 tubes of them take up less space than a bottle of water.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't care. They are the one that's gonna be replacing them all day.


----------



## hoyt1981 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ill shoot with anyone fobs or vanes dont matter to me the archer has to do their job also!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

To each there own, enought stress in my life I need not to worry about what others are doing. If legal and with in the rules, shoot what ya like.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

wheelie said:


> To each there own, enought stress in my life I need not to worry about what others are doing. If legal and with in the rules, shoot what ya like.


+1.

Plus, I'm not good enough to be judging others yet


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

SpotShy said:


> Really wouldn't make a difference to me. I mean if they don't mind sacrificing the FOBS. To me shooting FOBS in 3D makes about as much sense as a woodpecker on a steel telephone pole, but to each his own. If the shooter stays away from the 12 he'd be okay but if he puts his shot in the 12, especially if he shot first in our group, he'd better hope he had a bucket full on FOBS on him.


Yea... exactly... my buddy and I shot with a guy who had fobs on a 3-D course. My buddy is an awesomw 3-D shooter, and all was well until the fob shooter got an attitude when he centered the 12, and then got his fob broke.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

they are not hard to see and on a small target it may give you a place to aim


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

$dabucks said:


> The problem is they can rip off fletchings.


AAAhhhh... so it's ok for you do wreck some guys fobs... but not ok for you to damage your vanes in the process... lol

The major difference is that I can carry three tubes of FOBs easily in my hip quiver pocket... can you carry your fletching jig?


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

:thumbs_doI'd rather not shoot with fob shooters, unfortunately my buddies mostly shoot fobs. I think they give me an advantage if they miss the center ring. I then can use their fob as a refrence point. If they hit center ring, now I have to aim at their fob, which I worry about ripped fletchings or a defelection off their arrow. Last 3d I shot with 3 fob shooters, and the target could get very cluttered. Luckily no one damaged any arrows and I think there was only one fob lost and no fletching damage. I deffinetly understand why fobs are illegal in sanctioned shoots, because of their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*lol*



Cajun83 said:


> AAAhhhh... so it's ok for you do wreck some guys fobs... but not ok for you to damage your vanes in the process... lol
> 
> The major difference is that I can carry three tubes of FOBs easily in my hip quiver pocket... can you carry your fletching jig?


touche!!


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

I say just shoot what you want, as long as it's legal per the sanctioning body's regulations.

I've been shooting with FOBs on my shafts for the last year or so. I've had them broken on 2 occasions, ringed more times than I can count (3 times last weekend alone...by Fat Boys) & hit several more times. The way I see it, if I put it in the 12 ring, it's fair game...just like any other shaft. That's all part of the sport. 

As far as "blocking" a scoring ring? I've never seen it deflect a shaft, but I know at least a half dozen instances where ringing my FOB sucked a 10 ring bound arrow into the 12 ring...right next to my shaft that was barely inside the higher ring. One could look at the mark left on the FOB (a nick or a chip in the ring) & easily see that, HAD THE FOB NOT BEEN PRESENT, the arrow would have impacted the 10 ring. From my observations, FOBs impacted on the exterior of the ring either flex inwards & fracture, or separate from the shaft along with the nock, while off-centered nock impacts & impacts to the inner edge of the ring tend to draw the impacting arrow in along side the FOBed shaft.

I have cut &/or shaved the fletching off of a few shafts, but, by the same token, I've seen conventionally fletched arrows damage vanes & feathers via impact too.

To each his own. Stick together as archers & have fun!

Be Safe,

Nathan


----------



## Elwood Hoyt (Jun 18, 2010)

Not until the NFAA, ASA and IBO allow 63/64" dia shafts.


----------

